# 2001 New Holland TC29D battery/starting problem??



## MarkJ (Jun 2, 2015)

Bought a new battery back in 2011 for my 2001 New Holland TC29D. Over the past month I have had trouble starting my tractor after it sits a couple days. This past cold snowy winter it started my tractor without fail in pretty cold temps. The battery seems to have adequate voltage..even put it on a charger or battery maintainer for a while prior to starting. I turn the key and sometimes the dash lights are bright and sometimes dim...often get one or two slow turnovers then a clicking sound when trying to start. I have jump started it with my pickup a couple times. I have been told that even though the battery shows good voltage it could be failing under load. Not sure if that is my problem or if there is something in the wiring between the battery and the starter??


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

First check wire connect + - dirty or loose.


----------



## MarkJ (Jun 2, 2015)

Cleaned and checked connections so I think I am ok there. Tonight I put a tester on the battery and it read better than 12 volts and when I turned the key a couple times to start the tractor the voltage dropped to 7 and 6 volt levels. I then was able to jump start the tractor. Do I have a bad battery even though the voltage shows 12+ when not under load, considering the drop in voltage when trying to start?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Time to replace your battery.


----------

